# Formal apology for being a shithead



## Owl (Jun 7, 2018)

Was posting in the black market to sell bud, and in hindsight, that was really fucking stupid. Slight explanation that my boyfriend and I are new to STP and greatly misunderstood the concept of the black market threads. Also that we've been at risk of running out of gas and being stranded several times so I was desperate to make money in a place that doesn't allow panhandling. That in no way justifies my being a shithead, but figured was somewhat relevant. So, apologies for being dumb. As a person that's new to stp, I want to learn the do's and do not do's. Looks like they consist of don't be a dumb shit and respect the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 22054 (Jun 7, 2018)

Apology accepted


----------



## Deleted member 22054 (Jun 7, 2018)

And welcome to STP


----------



## Object (Jun 7, 2018)

If you did find a buyer their prolly a LEO.. Anybody whos been on the streets long enough can find what they need, on the streets.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2018)

Human said:


> If you did find a buyer their prolly a LEO.. Anybody whos been on the streets long enough can find what they need, on the streets.



You're right, I really should have considered that. Luckily, it didn't work for shit. I know I wouldn't have trusted that a week ago, I just knew I needed gas or id be without A.C. in Florida.


----------



## Object (Jun 7, 2018)

Next time, try gas jugging. Or crack spanging. .


----------



## Tude (Jun 7, 2018)

thanks! And welcome to STP - and we DO have several other resources ... well information ... readily available to you too.


----------



## Odin (Jun 7, 2018)

Just fly a sign?


----------



## Dameon (Jun 7, 2018)

Selling drugs on the internet is what Craigslist is for.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2018)

Odin said:


> Just fly a sign?



The whole reason against that was the fact that it's illegal to fly sign in Florida and we had brought just under an o from Portland, as well as a kitten with us that we'd be unable to find if we got arrested.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Selling drugs on the internet is what Craigslist is for.



Our craigslist ad and 4chan thread got zero responses


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 8, 2018)

Gas jug? So fucking easy...... Seriously, try it. You will be surprised, and never have to pay for gas again. 

(get a 5 gallon gas jug and then go ask people for a lil squirt when they are filling up)


----------



## Owl (Jun 8, 2018)

We were also trying to gas jug, successfully made about 20 dollars that way. However, we were trying to make it to my grandma's funeral on Monday. Like I said, it was stupid and there were several other solutions. I know how easy it is to spange and gas jug, but it also takes forever and we were on a timeline.


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 8, 2018)

I always turn people down for money when I'm gas jugging. Works better that way. "Oh we dont need money, just gas" and then they see you are not lieing and fill up your 5 gallon. 20$ worth of gas per shot.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jun 9, 2018)

Owl said:


> The whole reason against that was the fact that it's illegal to fly sign in Florida



I don't know where you are, but Gainesville is blown up with tons of folks flying signs- Like almost every intersection and shopping center. I've never seen this many before.. Maybe a city or county ordinance, but if it were a state law, the county jail would be FULL here.


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jul 4, 2018)

...........


----------

